# Grub! brauche dringend eure hilfe

## RealGeizt

hallo,

ich habe mir grub eingerichtet (sehr wahrscheinlich falsch  :Wink:  aber mir noch eine bootdisk angelgt.

ich besitze scsi und habe wohl in der config etwas falsch angegeben.

starte ich ohne bootdisk erscheint "Grub" auf dem bildschirm und lädt sich am floppy tot.

starte ich mit der bootdisk lädt er grub.

mit welchem befehl kann ich meine grub.conf auf der platte ändern?

und wie muss eine partition in der grub.conf mit scsi aufgerufen werden?

meine partitionen habe ich so wie in der anleitung beschrieben auf scsi angelegt.

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

mit dank im voraus, RealGeizt

----------

## silverter

Hallo,

Die Datei /boot/grub/grub.conf musst Du editieren. Falls Du nicht weiss was Du da eintragen sollst, dann poste einfach mal die Datei hier. 

Grüße,

----------

## RealGeizt

hallo,

da ich wenig erfahrung habe weiss ich nicht wie ich in die datei hineinkomme um sie zu ändern.

wie gesagt, mit der bootdisk läd er stage 2 und dann komme ich in die grub shell.

vielleicht könntest du mir es erklären wenn das nicht zu viel ist. ansonsten wäre ich mit einem link wo ich das nachlesen kann sehr gut bedient.

mit danke im voraus, RealGeizt

----------

## silverter

Also mit der diskette lädt er stage2. Kommst Du auf ein command prompt oder nicht ? Nicht der grub prompt... irgednwie must Du die Möglichkeit haben auf Dein installiertest system zu kommen (Ich gehe davon aus dass, Dein System installiert ist). 

Wie wäre es mit der Live CD? Mit der Live CD kannst Du Dein System booten, und wie in der installationseinleitung auf der gentoo seite beschrieben http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/build.xml kannst Du die / partition mounten und dort unter /boot/grub/grub.conf die Datei editieren. 

Hilft Dir das weiter ?

----------

## RealGeizt

danke, das hilft mir sehr viel weiter.

wenn ich mein installiertes system gemounted habe werde ich dir die grub.conf posten.

vielen dank!

----------

## RealGeizt

ich habe alles gemounted und die datei geöffnet aber sie ist leer.

wie wenn nichts installiert worden wäre.

ich würde auch das system nochmal ganz neu installieren wenn du mir helfen könntest die grub.conf zu schreiben.

meine partitionen sehen so aus:

Device        Boot  Start    End  Blocks       Id      System

/dev/sda1   *         1         13  1004391    83      Linux

/dev/sda2              14       76  506047+    82      Linux swap

/dev/sda3              77    1115  8345767+  83      Linux

danke!

----------

## silverter

Ok, good. Du kannst in deinem installierten System booten. An Deiner Stelle würde ich so vorgehen wie in der Installationseinleitung (siehe Link in meiner letzten post) und die Patitionen mounten, dann ein chroot machen. An dieser Stelle tust Du grub installieren, wie in der installationseinleitung, als ab code listing 16.11. Anstatt hd0,0 solltest Du dann sd0,0 verwenden. So wie es aussieht hast Du SCSI Platten drin, richtig. Wenn es Dir hilft, sollte deine grub.conf danach ungefähr so aussehen:

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(sd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title  My Linux System

root   (sd0,0)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda3

```

Du muss es natürlich entsprechend anpassen... vor allem das root device.

Hoffentlich hilft Dir das weiter.

----------

## barbar

Falls das nicht funktioniert hat  würd ich es mit  *silverter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> default 0
> 
> ...

 

versuchen.

Grub unterscheidet nicht zwischen ide und scsi harddisks. (siehe  http://www.gnu.org/manual/grub-0.92/html_mono/grub.html.gz#Naming%20convention ). Bei den Kernelparametern muß dann schon auf die scsi platte verwiesen werden.

----------

## silverter

Ja Barbar hat Recht; hier habe ich nochmal RTFM:

https://listman.redhat.com/pipermail/valhalla-list/2002-July/010019.html

regards,

----------

## RealGeizt

hallo,

danke für eure hilfe erstmal.

ich komme jetzt auf mein installiertes system und kann die datei grub.conf ändern.

ich habe sie auch geändert wie ihr es mir gesagt hab.

wenn ich neu boote steht immernoch nur "Grub" auf dem bildschirm mit einem blinkenden cursor und einem eifrig ladenden floppy.

weiss jemand woran es vielleicht noch liegen könnte?

mfg, RealGeizt

----------

## wudmx

also wahrscheinlich werden wir dir jetzt nur weiterhelfen koennen, wenn du uns den inhalt hierher postest... ich will nicht sagen, dass grub schwieriger ist als andere programme, die man konfigurieren muss, aber es hat so seine macken, und da kommts halt auf jede klammer an ;-)

----------

## RealGeizt

ok, so sieht der inhalt im moment aus:

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=My Linux System

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/sda3 hdd=ide-scsi

```

----------

## silverter

Hast Du Grub auf Deine Festplatte installiert (wie in der Installationseinleitung) oder auf einer Floppy ?

----------

## barbar

Du kannst folgendes probieren:

Am grub> prompt gibst du ein: 

root (hd0,0) (Enter) 

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/sda3 hdd=ide-scsi (Enter)

boot (Enter)

Bootet Dein System =?

Wenn ja: dann kannst Du grub im MBR installieren: grub aufrufen und dann:

root (hd0,0) (Enter)

setup (hd0) (Enter)

----------

## RealGeizt

ich habe grub wie in der Installationsanweisung auf der Festplatte installiert.

Boote ich das System mit der Bootdisk komme ich in die Grub shell aber nach der ersten eingabe "root (hd0,0)", mit enter bestätigt, startet mein system einfach neu.

----------

## barbar

Ich hatte vor kurzem ein ähnliches Problem. Bei mir wars der Kernel den ich falsch kompiliert hatte. Also checke noch mal ob du den richtigen CPU, und auch Filesysteme (scsi) einkompilert hast.

----------

## silverter

 *RealGeizt wrote:*   

> ich habe grub wie in der Installationsanweisung auf der Festplatte installiert.
> 
> Boote ich das System mit der Bootdisk komme ich in die Grub shell aber nach der ersten eingabe "root (hd0,0)", mit enter bestätigt, startet mein system einfach neu.

 

Warum bootest Du mit der bootdisk? Kannst Du von Festplatte nicht booten? Ich verstehe das nicht so ganz..

----------

## RealGeizt

es könnte ja sein das ich bei der installation etwas falsch gemacht habe und deswegen installiere ich nochmal gerade von grund auf neu.

wenn ich ohne bootdisk booten wollte dann bootet er garnicht sondern es erschien nur ein "Grub" in der dos shell und das floppy hat sich totgeladen.

vielleicht sollte ich es mal mit lilo versuchen?

----------

## hulk2nd

nein, deine grub.conf it falsch. guck dir mal meine an: evtl das hdd=ide-scsi weglassen, falls hdd bei dir kein ide brenner ist. und natürlich hdbx ersetzen da du, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe alles auf hdax installiert hast. übrigens nur noch mal so zur info: bei grub ist (hd0,0) = hda1; (hd0,1) = hda2; (hd1,0) = hdb1; (hd1,1) = hdb2 etc...

```
default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd1,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

                                                                                

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd1,0)

kernel (hd1,0)/bzImage root=/dev/hdb3 hdd=ide-scsi

                                                                                

title=Microsoft Windows XP Professional

root (hd0,0)

chainloader +1
```

----------

## aleph-3

@RealGeizt

Kann es sein, dass du noch irgendein IDE-Geraet angeschlossen hast??

----------

## RealGeizt

ja, mein cd brenner und das cd rom laufwerk.

cd rom=hdc

brenner=hdd

sind beides ide geräte

und eben eine scsi festplatte auf der ich gentoo installiert hab.

----------

## aleph-3

wuerde mal (nur zum testen) das sek. ide-kabel rausziehen und dann nochmal booten, ob das restart-prob immernoch da ist...

----------

## RealGeizt

danke für den tipp barbar.

ich glaube ich habe den falschen cpu angegeben.

der kernel wird gerade neu kompiliert.

----------

## RealGeizt

hallo, da bin ich wieder  :Wink: 

ich habe es jetzt geschafft das er bootet.

allerdings mit lilo.

nun bekomme ich beim booten eine Fehlermeldung:

```
VFS: Cannot open root device "803" or 08:03

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on 08:03

```

hab ich vielleicht eine falsche Partition irgendwo angegeben?

vielen dank im voraus für eure hilfe!

----------

## RealGeizt

das problem hat sich gerade von alleine gelöst.

hatte einen falschen eintrag im bios.  :Very Happy: 

nach 6 tagen bootet mein gentoo endlich  :Wink: 

----------

